# Reason for frequent PowerPivot crashes



## Mrs_PowerPivotExcel (Jan 4, 2014)

Dear Experts

I think PowerPivot is a great tool, but my PowerPivot file keeps crashing recently. 
When I try to update the dataset, I get the following message:

"The operation has been cancelled because there is not enough memory available for the application. If using a 32-bit version of the product, consider upgrading to the 64-bit version or increasing the amount of memory available on the machine."

My PC is loaded with 16GB memory, so I doubt that my PC memory is low in comparison to a standard PC.  Also, although my Excel and PowerPivot are 32-bit versions, the file which currently keeps crashing is only 3400 KB, so I don't think that my file can be described as heavy.  

I'd appreciate your insight into this problem. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jacob Barnett (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, your issue is that 32bit can only use just over 1GB of your RAM so the vast majority just sits there idle. On 64bit it can, and will, use as much RAM as you've got.
Jacob


----------



## Mrs_PowerPivotExcel (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Jacob. My PC is work PC and I don't have the Microsoft CD ROM, so don't know how I can install 64-bit excel. I googled installing 64-bit Excel, but I got nowhere where I can download off the internet like PowerPivot. Also, there are some cons I've heard from Microsoft themselves for installing 64-bit Excel, like compatibility. Despite these cons they mention, I'd like to install 64-bit if it solves crashing problem.


----------



## masplin (Jan 5, 2014)

It's not the size of the wrokbook but the complexity of the calcualtions that determines the RAM usgae. Have a look at the task manager when it is calculating and i expect you will see it go up to 1GB before it crashes.  The way i got round this on a single machine was to install a virtual Machine on the same PC.  I used VM Player which basically allows you to instal another OS with a completely independent set of programs.   You have enough RAM to allocate maybe 8-10GB to the VM and keep the rest for your main OS (depending on how intensive the normal stuff you run is). You can change the allocation every time you start up so can experiment ot find the best balance.  You will need to install another copy of windows (hopefully you work have a volume licence) and a 64-bit OS and then you need a 64-bit version of Office. I would stongly suggest avoid any suggestion of using Excel 2013 as it is complete rubbish and I have reverted to using Excel 2010. You will need a second licence for office.

I have stuck with 32-bit office on my main pc for those compatabilty reasons, but I'm not sure I'm running anything that actually is a problem. I think you need ot have a 64-bit OS installed to run 64-bit office so you might need to check that if you decide to try just upgrading your main machine.

good luck

Mike


----------



## Mrs_PowerPivotExcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Dear Mike,

Thank you for your clear explanation for what was puzzling me.  It does make real sense!

Best regards,

Mrs_PowerPivotExcel


----------

